# Married, Single or Other - ?



## ChileMass (Oct 16, 2006)

Some BIG IMPORTANT survey published its results today indicating that in 2006, a minority of American households (49%) are populated by married couples, down from the all-time high of 80% in the 1930s.  

We've done lots of polls here on AZ, but I don't think we've done married/single/etc, so.......


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 16, 2006)

i am not married but in a long term commitment and living with my lady. i don't see the low marriage level as a problem, i do see the high divorce rate as an issue though.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 16, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> i am not married but in a long term commitment and living with my lady. i don't see the low marriage level as a problem, i do see the high divorce rate as an issue though.



And so - Steven - vote already........


We need a statistically valid sample........thanks.........


----------



## Ski Diva (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm very happily married to my best friend, who's also my best skiing buddy. We work together, too. I'm a lucky woman.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 16, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> And so - Steven - vote already........
> 
> 
> We need a statistically valid sample........thanks.........


um, i would have if you included the poll in your original post 

(edit, on second thought, i am abstaining because a poll option is not available for my living situation. "living in sin" is derogatory)


----------



## RIDEr (Oct 16, 2006)

Until I put a ring on my lady's finger I have to be single... said, but true.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 16, 2006)

How about an engaged box????


----------



## skidbump (Oct 16, 2006)

married to significant other ,chris..both were divorced once


----------



## thebigo (Oct 16, 2006)

I selected 'other' because none of the options really apply.

Been living with my GF since second semester sophomore year in college. Didnt plan it at all, we were friends for a while then got really messed up one night ended up 'hooking up'. Fast forward 7 years were each half way through grad school at night, own a condo together, both own new harley davidsons, ski 40 days per year together and hike another 20. 

The topic of long term plans comes up every once in a while but we both decided it isnt important for a few more years. Plan is to reevaluate in two years when grad school is done and the student loans are gone. We have talked about shipping the bikes to seattle and taking a month to ride cross country with a stop in vegas to make things official and a stop in sturgis as a last hurrah. I have been trying to convince her to agree to come west with me in a couple years but we'll see what happens. Hopefully we get a couple good winters in the meantime.


----------



## roark (Oct 16, 2006)

Married... but we lived happily together for nearly 10 years first. Honestly the initial marriage was more about the tax man and the ceremeony was more about getting family together. And sin is the life GWB, Swaggart et al live.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow - should I really change "Living in Sin" to Living Together, Co-Habitating or some other term?  That's just what my Mom and my future in-laws used to call it (hell, everybody called it that back in the day).  I thought that term was still used.....I will if it's perceived as a problem....  :blink:


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 16, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> um, i would have if you included the poll in your original post



You were too quick to respond - by the time I got the poll completed you had already posted.  



riverc0il said:


> (edit, on second thought, i am abstaining because a poll option is not available for my living situation. "living in sin" is derogatory)



If people decide "Living in Sin" is too negative I will change it.....


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 16, 2006)

Single. 

Where the white women at!?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2006)

essentially live with my girlfriend.  she has her own place, but she spends every night here and has every so slowly begun to incorporate much of her belongings into my place

I couldn't be happier


----------



## thebigo (Oct 16, 2006)

The problem with 'living in sin' isnt that its negative, rather its simply out-dated.

People dont get married in their 20s anymore. They finish their education, work on their careers, overcome the crippling debt of college and have a good time. I dont think it is looked down on as 'sin' anymore, instead its accepted. In some cases its the only way people can afford to get started.

A quick survey of my late 20s group of friends and about 20% are married, 20% live with roomates and 60% live with their signifigant other.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 17, 2006)

married. 

to a non-skier no less.

looking for a good divorce lawyer. :lol:


----------



## NYDrew (Oct 17, 2006)

conquering the world one sorority at a time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It is getting a bit boring.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 17, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> Single.
> 
> Where the white women at!?


 
Dude, why limit yourself. Variety is the spice of life


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2006)

thebigo said:


> I selected 'other' because none of the options really apply.
> 
> Been living with my GF since second semester sophomore year in college. Didnt plan it at all, we were friends for a while then got really messed up one night ended up 'hooking up'. Fast forward 7 years were each half way through grad school at night, own a condo together, both own new harley davidsons, ski 40 days per year together and hike another 20.
> 
> The topic of long term plans comes up every once in a while but we both decided it isnt important for a few more years. Plan is to reevaluate in two years when grad school is done and the student loans are gone. We have talked about shipping the bikes to seattle and taking a month to ride cross country with a stop in vegas to make things official and a stop in sturgis as a last hurrah. I have been trying to convince her to agree to come west with me in a couple years but we'll see what happens. Hopefully we get a couple good winters in the meantime.



Sounds like 'living in sin' is your option...


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 17, 2006)

You forgot the Married (and miserable about it) option.

Just kidding. Really.

So, we're at 52% married- does that mean that skiers are more likely to be happy in their marriages than non-skiers?


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 17, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Sounds like 'living in sin' is your option...



Note change in poll option.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Note change in poll option.



Got it.....slow internet this AM is preventing me from doing the usual research.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 17, 2006)

Married, and my wife is the *BIGGEST DIE-HARD SKIER* known to mankind...


----------



## Marc (Oct 17, 2006)

Single and staying tha way...


----------



## Paul (Oct 17, 2006)

Married...with Child


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 17, 2006)

Married with 2 dogs.  Trying to start a family this fall.  We dated since my sophomore year in college and then lived together for 3 years before we got married.  Wifey got me into the skiing and I can't thank her enough.


----------



## zook (Oct 17, 2006)

Hapilly married. This year's goal is to get him into skiing so keep your fingers crossed everyone


----------



## andyzee (Oct 17, 2006)

Married and we'll be celebrating our 9th anniversary tomorrow!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 17, 2006)

Marc said:


> Single and staying tha way...


 

Nobody will have you, huh?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Nobody will have you, huh?



But what about that sheep Marc always talks about?


----------



## andyzee (Oct 17, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> But what about that sheep Marc always talks about?


 

That might depend on which state he's in.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 17, 2006)

*.....*

Single....by the poll's _cookie-cutter_ categories.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 17, 2006)

zook said:


> Hapilly married. This year's goal is to get him into skiing so keep your fingers crossed everyone



have him talk to my wife...


----------



## smootharc (Oct 17, 2006)

*I live in Utah....*

.....and ski regularly with my 4th, 7th and 11th wife.  My kids from wives #2, 6, and 14 are also avid skiers.  Think snow !


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 17, 2006)

I responded "Underage". Is that right? I'm 19 so I could be married, but I'm in school and I'm not even really interested in dating. Maybe I should have responded single? I dunno, whatever.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> But what about that sheep Marc always talks about?



So THAT'S what Marc has been doing instead of posting.....

:wink:


----------



## smootharc (Oct 17, 2006)

*Um....dude....*



Birdman829 said:


> I'm 19 so I could be married, but I'm in school and I'm not even really interested in dating.



Take it from this 43 year old guy.....19 is a perfect time to be in school and interested in dating.  Now walk, no run, to the deep end of the pool immediately and plunge right in ! Carpe Diem !

P.S. In terms of ratio of energy spent on school and dating I'd suggest 85% of energy spent on dating, 15% on studying, and 114% on skiing (which may be combined with dating without any restrictions whatsoever).  

The dudes who have their ratios screwed up (say studying 103%) will be the ones in ten years operating on your buddy's ACL's while you decide between Lenka or Claire for the next morning's first chair....a powder day, of course....


----------



## NYDrew (Oct 17, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> I responded "Underage". Is that right? I'm 19 so I could be married, but I'm in school and I'm not even really interested in dating. Maybe I should have responded single? I dunno, whatever.



if 19 is underage..............

(wow, I miss being 19)


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Engaged.  Shes a skier too.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 17, 2006)

yea for cohabitation! for what it is worth, i always have a hard time coming up with the right "label" for my situation. i disdain "living with girl friend" because it is way way way more than that. and co-habitating with significant other sounds so legal, lol. we are actually planning on buying a house together next year but the topic of marriage has not come up, other than the fact that we both have negative views in regards to marriage.


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm married (for 16 years) with 4 children ages 14, 13, 10 & 8.  We all ski together from time to time.  Life is hectic in our house but, in the end, it's all good.


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 18, 2006)

smootharc said:


> Take it from this 43 year old guy.....19 is a perfect time to be in school and interested in dating.  Now walk, no run, to the deep end of the pool immediately and plunge right in ! Carpe Diem !
> 
> P.S. In terms of ratio of energy spent on school and dating I'd suggest 85% of energy spent on dating, 15% on studying, and 114% on skiing (which may be combined with dating without any restrictions whatsoever).
> 
> The dudes who have their ratios screwed up (say studying 103%) will be the ones in ten years operating on your buddy's ACL's while you decide between Lenka or Claire for the next morning's first chair....a powder day, of course....



Yeah. I'd say I'm more interested in drinking and having a good time than in "dating" in the traditional sense of the word  There is a UVM Facebook (not sure if you old farts know what that is but whatever  ) group called "Just because I slept with you last night doesn't mean I have to ski with you today" 

When the lifts start turning I plan on devoting a significant amount of time and energy to skiing. I have to start scheduling my second semester ina  about a month and I'm thinking I might try and get a couple days where I only have late afternoon classes. Then it's just a matter of finding a ride to the Bush. Worst comes to worst and I'll just stand by the on ramp for I-89 holding a sign that says "Sugarbush or bust"


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 18, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> There is a UVM Facebook (not sure if you old farts know what that is but whatever  ) group called "Just because I slept with you last night doesn't mean I have to ski with you today"



Those books have been around longer than you have been on this planet.  Happy hunting!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 18, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> yea for cohabitation! for what it is worth, i always have a hard time coming up with the right "label" for my situation. i disdain "living with girl friend" because it is way way way more than that. and co-habitating with significant other sounds so legal, lol.



That's true there's no word for that situation, it makes introductions awkward.


----------



## salida (Oct 18, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> There is a UVM Facebook group called "Just because I slept with you last night doesn't mean I have to ski with you today"



awesome!


----------



## Paul (Oct 19, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> Then it's just a matter of finding a ride to the Bush. Worst comes to worst and I'll just stand by the on ramp for I-89 holding a sign that says "Sugarbush or bust"



Goin' up the 'bush for a week in late Feb. Sorry, but I'm comin' from the South, otherwise, I'd give ya a lift.

also the wife would object to the whole 'picking-up a hitcher thing'...


----------



## SnowRider (Oct 20, 2006)

You think 13 is to old to get married? :wink:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 20, 2006)

SnowRider said:


> You think 13 is to old to get married? :wink:


 

In southern states. :razz:


----------



## Marc (Oct 20, 2006)

andyzee said:


> In southern states. :razz:



Only if she's not your sister.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 21, 2006)

Marc said:


> Only if she's not your sister.


 
Oh, they changed the law?


----------



## Joshua B (Oct 24, 2006)

Single and *happy*!


----------



## dmc (Oct 24, 2006)

Divorced and happy...
Beowtch wasn't down with me skiing...


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 24, 2006)

dmc said:


> Divorced and happy...
> Beowtch wasn't down with me skiing...



Notice how the poll lumped all the married people together


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 26, 2006)

I am married and we celebrated our 8th anniversary last month. We have one child and two Saint Bernards (technically three kids).


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 26, 2006)

Married for 14 years with two kids a dog a cat and a puppy due in the spring.


----------



## smitty77 (Nov 2, 2006)

Married for 6.5 years (been together for almost 9), two kids (4 and a 4 mo), a cat, a dog, and assorted tropical fish.  

Smitty


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm glad not one person has chosen "Divorced and Miserable".  That's a good thing.


----------



## Terry (Nov 2, 2006)

Been married for 22+ years and very happy. Have a son, daughter, daughter in law, grand daughter, and a dog. My life couldn't be better. :beer:


----------

